# My 10" Dorm Cube - Dwarf Puffers!



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

This post will be for tank inspiration:


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

i think 39ws is a bit much...  and also you probably meant 10K, not 1000K. Seems like you got a great deal on a eheim 2213 though.. where'd you get it from?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

moogoo said:


> i think 39ws is a bit much...  and also you probably meant 10K, not 1000K. Seems like you got a great deal on a eheim 2213 though.. where'd you get it from?


I forgot to mention, the light will be hanging from the frame of the bed, so I can adjust it accordingly, if I go past, then I will have more choices in what to get, and I will not need upgrades

The 2213 was from petsmart, its $69.99 there, but if you pay $75, its free shipping, hense the prime. but I also looked at a 20% off deal, so I used that instead, and i saved a few more dollars, then just taking the free shipping

Al the moment, I have nothing, everything is still being shipped in the process to


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

I just checked my mail and my Lights arrived, so here are some pictures:





































the middle is 6500k, the others are 10k

So here is my first question, what should I use to hang it, and where would I buy it. I was thinking of just getting eye screws and screw 4 in, then use chains and hang it up on my bed frame, but there is no where here to buy chains, so I will have to wait till thanksgiving.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

I think we need to create a secret underground club here at purdue for the planted tank lovers. One of my good friends is working on an Iwagumi, and my Dutch style closet tank is progressing well. plantaholics anonymous... your plans are looking good! Will definitely follow this thread. You're from Dublin? I have lots of family in Columbus (Westerville and Bexley)!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice  why the underground? your good friend from Purdue? does he have any pictures


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

it doesn't have to be underground, i guess.... i don't think he has any pics yet because he just finished up an algae blackout and everything's kinda growing back in... he had major problems with algae even before he rescaped. I'll ask him tho


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Ah k, tell me if you plan to start the club, it could just be for aquariums in general, because if you don't, then I doubt you would get enough members


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah, i dunno about this year, maybe next year or something.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

I just found out the person building my tank went to Purdue also 

What are the chances huh


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool dorm and light, I was thinking about buying that exact light for my 12 inch cube. Oh, and nice calendar


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Cool dorm and light, I was thinking about buying that exact light for my 12 inch cube. Oh, and nice calendar


You should go for it , it was a pretty good deal, however, the 2x13watt is a better deal. I had a tough time deciding, but I just decided why not. The fixture itself might look a little ugly though, so I might want to fix that. The calendar, I got that for free as they were passing it out  it has pictures of girls from different colleges.

As of anyone who didn't see my question, read this:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/l...dorm-room-cube-budget-college.html#post709612


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Oh, and nice calendar


"Tempe12 girls of the big ten"

I could recognize it from a mile away :hihi:


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

redfalconf35 said:


> "Tempe12 girls of the big ten"
> 
> I could recognize it from a mile away :hihi:


right that's what its called


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

"k" stands for kelvin, so wouldnt it be 6700k and 10000k? we arent talkin grand here.......


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

yup your right, but you get the idea  I'll change it in a sec


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

There are good news, and terrible news 

Good, I got my Eheim 2213










bad?









That's what no packaging does  I called customer service and they said they will send me an e-mail, which I have to print out, then ship out for free and they will replace it, but still, the hassle


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ouch! That sure is bad


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

DOH! I've never seen an Eheim broken like that right out of the box. I hope you get your replacement soon. I want to see how things progress!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice tank plans.

I'm going to the College Board's Forum in Huston and there is a college fair there, one of my questions for any college I get information about will be "What is your fish tank policy" :icon_roll

Looks like your tank is small enough so it wouldn't have to be secret but I bet some people would have to keep theirs secret in college lol.

Keep the updates coming,
-Andrew


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

A Hill said:


> Nice tank plans.
> 
> I'm going to the College Board's Forum in Huston and there is a college fair there, one of my questions for any college I get information about will be "What is your fish tank policy" :icon_roll
> 
> ...


Well I'm pretty sure they said, you can't have pets, but fish are fine. I think the limit is either 50 gallons or 75, something pretty generous. But my friend brought her pet iguana and kept it in her closet, no one knew about it but somehow the RA found out.

On news about the Eheim 2213, petsmart said they will send me an e-mail which I'm supposed to print, then send mine back, but today I got an e-mail saying they shipped a new one to me for free, with no extra thing saying I'm supposed to ship it back. So if I'm really lucky, I will have 2 canisters, one broken, one not, which could turn into an advantage for me  Even though the case is cracked, the pump is still there, and so is everything else


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright my 2213 was sent back, had to pay $10 for pickup, since I don't have a car 

On the bright side, cah925 had some AS left over, which I bought, which just arrived today. I'm planning to keep the middle AS, and the sides sand.

When I went to pick it up at the front desk, the guy said it was heavy, what's in it, and i said "dirt" 

cah925 did an excellent job of packaging. The dirt was split into 2 bags, which was then put inside a bigger more durable bag. Some of the dirt from the 2 bags leaked into the bigger bag, but that's no big deal. Then the bigger bag was fit inside a flat rate box, which was then taped on the outside for reinforcement. Here are some pictures. I couldn't really take out the dirt, seeing as the tank hasn't arrived yet, so here you get a little peak 









taped on the outside just incase









2nd more durable bag









a look inside a smaller bag

I know I should probably start cropping these pictures  just getting a little lazy, next time I will


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good, cant wait till you put that "dirt" somewhere =]


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like fun lol. I like your signature pic. Did you make it?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

"budget of a college student".. that's a pretty big budget! lol


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Haagenize said:


> On the bright side, cah925 had some AS left over, which I bought, which just arrived today. I'm planning to keep the middle AS, and the sides sand.
> 
> When I went to pick it up at the front desk, the guy said it was heavy, what's in it, and i said "dirt"


I always get a kick out of taking AS or Eco-Complete to the PO. The box always makes a "THUD" sound as I drop it on the counter. "That's heavy," they always say, "what's in there?" 
"Dirt" I reply as they give me a bizzare confused look.
"Why would you mail dirt?"
"It's special magical dirt for aquariums." (my favorite come back)

I hope that will be enough AS for your tank. Looking forward to seeing this project come together.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Its lookin good!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Sounds like fun lol. I like your signature pic. Did you make it?


Yeah I've been doing graphic design for a while now, I even almost decided to go major in it, but i decided last second that it probably wouldn't be a smart idea. I thought I should keep it a hobby instead of a job, although I applied to the school Tv because they wanted to hire a graphic designer, so we'll see about that 

Yeah cah925, it should definitely be enough, probably maybe even half the bag left over



Down_Shift said:


> "budget of a college student".. that's a pretty big budget! lol


Well this is all the money I have saved up, and I'm pushing all my money right now. I do watch what I buy to the highest extent, you won't realize how much time I spend looking around for the best price. My friend who is on the formula 1 team wants to make me a new pendant with the catalina lights I have right now, so I'm letting him. The biggest waste of money right now, I think is on the tank. I should have spent a lot less on it.


----------



## eric_c (Sep 25, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> Yeah I've been doing graphic design for a while now, I even almost decided to go major in it, but i decided last second that it probably wouldn't be a smart idea.


Why wouldn't graphic design be a smart thing to major in?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

eric_c said:


> Why wouldn't graphic design be a smart thing to major in?


It's very competitive, and the pay isn't that good really, although I will probably do it as a second job or something, part time, not full


----------



## eric_c (Sep 25, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> It's very competitive, and the pay isn't that good really, although I will probably do it as a second job or something, part time, not full


I've been in the business for 10 years... 

Starting salaries aren't that great, but you can expect to be making six figures within 10 years or so. It's an excellent profession to be in. I say this as someone who was *really* discouraged while in college to go into graphic arts, and majored in a different field. Fast forward to 10 years later, and I've got a fantastic job paying really well in something that I'm passionate about doing - who could ask for more?! I'd encourage you to follow your heart and develop your portfolio - and you'll go far.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

eric_c said:


> I've been in the business for 10 years...
> 
> Starting salaries aren't that great, but you can expect to be making six figures within 10 years or so. It's an excellent profession to be in. I say this as someone who was *really* discouraged while in college to go into graphic arts, and majored in a different field. Fast forward to 10 years later, and I've got a fantastic job paying really well in something that I'm passionate about doing - who could ask for more?! I'd encourage you to follow your heart and develop your portfolio - and you'll go far.


Hmm I'll think about it. Right now I'm applying for that graphic design spot as you know on the campus tv, so if I start working as that, then I will see somewhat of what I'm getting into. Do you have a portfolio online? of what you do and stuff, if you don't want to give it out publicly, then you can pm me, if you don't want to give it out at all, then no pressure


----------



## 17882 (Aug 25, 2008)

eric_c said:


> I've been in the business for 10 years...
> 
> Starting salaries aren't that great, but you can expect to be making six figures within 10 years or so. It's an excellent profession to be in. I say this as someone who was *really* discouraged while in college to go into graphic arts, and majored in a different field. Fast forward to 10 years later, and I've got a fantastic job paying really well in something that I'm passionate about doing - who could ask for more?! I'd encourage you to follow your heart and develop your portfolio - and you'll go far.


I'm actually quite curious to see your portfolio myself. I'm a design major as well and I'm quite enjoying it. 

*Haagenize*, the idea looks great so far, I'll be watching the thread...and definitely continue designing!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

pbfreakon, can you tell me what you do basically? what year are you? what classes are you taking or did you take freshmen year?

As for me, my strainer came in the mail today, so did my heyco "sample" 









strainers are very overpriced nowadays 









this being free kind of evens it out though 

Stuff to arrive soon, 2213 (Hopefully), tank, some co2 tubing, a heater and a bunch of misc from drsfostersmith


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

As again, there are good news as there are bad news,

good news, the tank did arrive, with no damage done when shipping, bad news however, I ordered .5" bulkheads to go in the holes made, but he gave me 1" bulkheads  On the bright side, the holes drilled were made for .5" bulkheads. Bad news, there were some minor scratches on the tank, good news, it is very well bulit, bad news, there ar bubbles at the edges

I will have pictures up when I get back, but I have an exam in 2 hours which I barely studied for so I better get on that


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright I'm back, the exam was easier then I thought  so that's a good thing, now here are pictures of the tank














































what's not shown: the 2 bulkheads that don't fit


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

wow that looks great. where did you get the heyco "sample"?

Cant wait to see what come next.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Midnkight said:


> wow that looks great. where did you get the heyco "sample"?
> 
> Cant wait to see what come next.


If you go to the heyco main website, you can go to a place where you order samples. Of course technically your supposed to be a company, but if you get through then your set 

What's next? I sent a message to the guy that built the tank that he mistakes the bulkheads so he should send me 2 new ones. Then the tank starts


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Boy do I hate delays...but this a hobby full of them.:thumbsup: Cant wait to see what you do with this. How long are the BH going to take?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

The person who made the tank hasn't replied yet, so we'll see =/ possibly a week


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a lovely tank! Do you mind posting how much it was? I might be interested in a cube for a betta... hmmm

Can't wait to see this one all finally come together; you've had quite a few speedbumps along the way!


----------



## 17882 (Aug 25, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> pbfreakon, can you tell me what you do basically? what year are you? what classes are you taking or did you take freshmen year?


Hmm...what do I do. Designing is problem solving, so you could say I solve problems. But thats awfully vague. In a slightly less vague explanation, I would say I use visual elements as well as words to communicate ideas and elicit moods. Basically, that is what I do. 

Here's a video from a guy called zefrank about what he calls emotional aftertaste. The video is about branding (and is a little odd), but I think the idea relates to all of design. Hopefully it makes sense.

http://www.zefrank.com/theshow/archives/2006/08/082906.html


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

This is going to be sweet! And nice Journal.
--Matt
Rimless 75 Gallon


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> That's a lovely tank! Do you mind posting how much it was? I might be interested in a cube for a betta... hmmm
> 
> Can't wait to see this one all finally come together; you've had quite a few speedbumps along the way!


The tank was $47 not including shipping, but the shipping was $30 something

On marinedepot, for their bulkheads, hold on let me link you:
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...arts-Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies~vendor~.html

It says hole size is 1 1/8", does that mean I need a 1 1/8" hole for it or what? I was king of confused by that so I told the maker to make 2 holes which are that size, but he gave me the wrong bulkheads so I don't really know. Let's hope they work :X


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright let's do a update,

So the eheim 2213 was shipped back, and the new one was arrived. Now let me review this. First, petsmart shipped it by ups, they shipped with the box the eheim 2213 comes with. The snap on the side broke, and also the container. This time, they thought it was ups' fault, so they shipped with fedex. The 2213 came in a bigger box, and as I opened the box, there was the box that eheim 2213 comes with, nothing else. I open it and once again, there is a crack on the side. So I called in again, and told them what is their problem for not using packaging, and this poor lady who had to listen to this finally wrote a note.

Also, my order from drsfostersmith came today, and their packaging was nice, nothing was damaged. Here are some pictures. Oh and it also came with like 3 full catalogs and a 2009 calendar, with other random stuff 









Nice try



















drfoster ^^









everything









even closer

Notice this is my first tank so I have absolutely nothing


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's a shame about the filter  Hopefully 3rd times the charm


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> It's a shame about the filter  Hopefully 3rd times the charm


First time I shipped it back, I had to pay $10 or something for pickup, since I can't drive to UPs to drop it off, but I found I could drop it off at a mail room about a quarter of a mile away, so I will do that this time


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> First time I shipped it back, I had to pay $10 or something for pickup, since I can't drive to UPs to drop it off, but I found I could drop it off at a mail room about a quarter of a mile away, so I will do that this time


 
Dang, can't you make PetSmart reimburse you for that, especially since they did a pretty bad job at packaging the thing twice.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL....sorry, but I have to laugh because Petsmart does some pretty dumb things sometimes. Once I ordered a gallon of Amquel, they sent me Amquel+. I had it sent back and told them I wanted Just Amquel, not the +. They sent me the Amquel stuff again!! I finally just kept it...whatever. Mabye it was Petco? Doesn't matter...they are both in the same boat in my opinion. 

Sooner or later you'll get this thing set up!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

emmanuelchavez said:


> Dang, can't you make PetSmart reimburse you for that, especially since they did a pretty bad job at packaging the thing twice.


but then i'll have to buy it somewhere else, for a higher price, plus shipping, i got it at petsmart for 20% off and it was already $69.99


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, since my heater has arrived, I have a decision to make. Both my Co2 and heater will be inline with the canister, with plans made by mcd19 and Snazzy respectfully. Here are their plans drawn out:










Now I could combine the 2, and put the heater under the Co2, like AndrewH, or I could make it 2 different modules. There are some advantages and disadvantages. 

If I keep it 2 different modules, I can take away the CO2 if I find I don't need it anymore. And also if one of the 2 decides to break, I can fix the individual one instead of the entire thing. Disadvantages for the 2 modules, It would cost more, and take up more space.

Now advantages for 1 combined module, it would take up less space, cost less, and the chances of it breaking are pretty slim. Disadvantages? umm, if I wanted to take away the Co2, I could plug the hole where it's coming from, but there really isn't any.

What do you guys think?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Two things would reduce flow too much. I'd go with one.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Two things would reduce flow too much. I'd go with one.


The eheim 2213 already brings out as they say 110 gph, my tank is 4.5 gallons at average. I think the reducing of the flow will be a good thing wouldn't it? How much turnover do planted tanks want? or max out at. I have heard of 40x turnover for reef tanks with success, but I'm sure planted tanks are a lot less


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> The eheim 2213 already brings out as they say 110 gph, my tank is 4.5 gallons at average. I think the reducing of the flow will be a good thing wouldn't it? How much turnover do planted tanks want? or max out at. I have heard of 40x turnover for reef tanks with success, but I'm sure planted tanks are a lot less


I don't think that you could overfilter your tank. As long as the substrate isn't blown all over the place, more is always better


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I don't think that you could overfilter your tank. As long as the substrate isn't blown all over the place, more is always better


it's not really the filter, if there's too much flow, there's a lot of stress on the fish and other inhabitants


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> Alright, since my heater has arrived, I have a decision to make. Both my Co2 and heater will be inline with the canister, with plans made by mcd19 and Snazzy respectfully. Here are their plans drawn out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else want to comment? I am now leaning more towards the combined, because of cost issues


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright it's final, since I'm running short on money, it's going to be one single module. So here's what I need to do now

1) Wait for the Eheim 2213
2) Go to Home Depot sometime, and buy more materials
3) Design a light fixture (Actually, this should be #1)

So Let's start designing, I have 2 choices, I can either make it out of metal, or wood. If it's wood, I can do it myself, but if its metal, my friend is in a formula 1 club where he has access to a workshop, so he can do it.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright here are my designs for my lights, everyone please comment and tell me which one is better


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Metal by far. If you have that as a choice, then pick it! (duh)


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

#2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very slick


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i like choice #2, it looks like it wuold be sleek


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

alright so it's by far #2, as I said before, this might require some work. I'll have to talk to my friend in the formula 1 club on how to do this. It can be done, but it will take some time to make it clean looking.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i like the 2nd the best, i really love it, maybe i can make one like that for my 30c


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I also really like the 2nd one.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmm I've been looking around, and I don't see a solution on how to make the curved piece cheaply, can anyone give any suggestions?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> Hmm I've been looking around, and I don't see a solution on how to make the curved piece cheaply, can anyone give any suggestions?


Pipe? I'm sure you could cut some pvc like that, but other than that, you might need a press to bend it into shape


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

buy cheap aluminum, very flexible. i think you could use a butane torch maybe to make it soft then shock cool it into place.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Where am I going to get a butane torch in college 

Hmm Pvc, do they sell like 8" pvc pipes?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

if you get PVC you wont get shiny look tho 

oh i got an idea

PVC, with chrome spraypaint.

you can prolly get sometype of heating device at a chemistry equipment maker at your college.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> Where am I going to get a butane torch in college
> 
> Hmm Pvc, do they sell like 8" pvc pipes?


They sell some pretty large pipes. I was just at HD and spent like 45 mins in the pvc section lol. I think I remember seeing some that were close to that size.... But yeah, they also have a hammered metalic spraypaint at HD, which should look nice, though I've never tried it myself


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha idk if you can buy just 1ft of giant pvc... i think they do it per like giant pieces lol. you could just go search for scrap at some construction site dumpsters :hihi:


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

how thick would the 8" pipe be?

I don't want it too be too thick


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

the hammered spray paint looks great.. but not reflective looking.. just has a shiney clear coat.. I used it on an engine cover before.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I'd make it out of laminated aero-ply, I've used guttering before and I've known it to start to melt and warp.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> how thick would the 8" pipe be?
> 
> I don't want it too be too thick


My guess would be 6-7 mm?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

"laminated aero-ply"

sounds high techm, wat is it?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> "laminated aero-ply"
> 
> sounds high techm, wat is it?


laminated plywood maybe?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

If I use pvc and then paint it, wouldn't that look really ghetto? I don't know if I can pull off the pvc or metal in #2 and still make it look good, that's my biggest worry right now


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> If I use pvc and then paint it, wouldn't that look really ghetto? I don't know if I can pull off the pvc or metal in #2 and still make it look good, that's my biggest worry right now


Hmm, IDK, I think its worth a try though, ghetto or not


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

If I had plenty of money I would, but I'm really running short right now so I'm being careful I don't run out at the end. Maybe I'll keep the fixture I have now, even though it doesn't look so sweet. Then later on, I'll build a new one you know, once I start getting more money and stuff


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

If you go with design #2. I would be interested in getting one for my ADA 30C cube.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Got reflectors for either of those designs? Looking cool while working mediocre isn't the best option here.

PVC isn't the best choice for a high temp light housing -- when heated up (and it will get *hot*) it can off-gas a whole lot of nasty chemicals into the air -- not so good for a dorm room.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Got reflectors for either of those designs? Looking cool while working mediocre isn't the best option here.
> 
> PVC isn't the best choice for a high temp light housing -- when heated up (and it will get *hot*) it can off-gas a whole lot of nasty chemicals into the air -- not so good for a dorm room.


see there's another thing, would it get so hot that the PVC will warp? I think I'm going to play it on the safe side right now, and keep this fixture right now, until further notice. I still have to worry about getting everything together right now, but yeah I have reflectors

EDIT: I now have added a update list on the first post, therefore people who are latecomers can get direct links to major updates


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, the Eheim 2213 has arrived for the 3rd time, in a bigger box with no packaging 

But, as third times is the charm, it was uncracked 










I have a question though, When I take a picture now, there's this blue hue on the left side, does anyone know why that is


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Aeroply is a kind of open fibred ply wood that is very thin and very strong, laminating (glue-lam) it in a clamp creates a curve to any dimension and any curvature (within reason) to create a nice curved hood using this medium all you would need to do is ask you're uni's wood shop to cut 2 mdf semi circle formers and then panel pinning it all together. 
When I get chance I'll post up a diagram on how to do it. 
Avoid pvc, like I said I've used it and It got so hot it melted and warped.
Also, I notice you're using 3 lamps, ditch one and use 2 11w or 2 18w power compacts either will give more than enough light for the proposed size of your tank.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Well not knowing much about digital cameras atm and only knowing film I'd say the blue hue on the edges is stray light coming into the camera or the only digital thing I can think of is the sensor needs to be cleaned. Try and see if there's an option in the menu to "clean the sensor" otherwise look and see if there are cracks in the camera where light can get in. If it is neither of these things, well my fiance's camera did this for a bit, it went away and hasn't done it since so not really quite sure what causes it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's great about the canister arriving great


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

garuf: Alright, that sounds interesting, I'll be waiting for the diagram.

Rion: I don't see any clean sensor, maybe it will go away by itself, hopefully :/

clwatkins10: Thanks  I would test it but I don't really have a bucket or anything right now, so I'm hoping it will work.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

is there a sink in the bathroom that you can plug? just fill the sink up.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Your camera is a old A75, I'd say its probably just the poor dorm lighting hitting your lens and sensor wrong. Most of the moderately to advanced photo editing programs can make that go away.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Pooky125 said:


> Your camera is a old A75, I'd say its probably just the poor dorm lighting hitting your lens and sensor wrong. Most of the moderately to advanced photo editing programs can make that go away.


I'm pretty sure I found the answer to what I was doing wrong. I usually keep my camera up on the shelf above my desk, which is where i put my speakers. And I guess the magnet in the speaker did it. After keeping it towards the middle away from my 2 speakers, it changed back to normal 

About the lighting, some of you are saying 3x13w is too much for a 4.5gal right? because its like a little over 8w/gal. I might switch to 2 with a moonlight in the middle, but for right now I will start using 3, seeing as the fixture is already built. Here is a little article on lighting, tell me what you think. Is 39 watts really too much for 4.5 gallons

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Tech/Lighting/


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, love the thread
and i totally agree about trying to maintain an aquarium while sticking to a college budget.
ITS HARD

hows the housing policy up there? in the dorms down here we have to drain all aquariums and unplug them during winter vacation, which really sucks cause that means i'm gonna have to drain it and take it back home. a 2 hour drive. 

i can't wait to see how the tank turns out
good luck.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> wow, love the thread
> and i totally agree about trying to maintain an aquarium while sticking to a college budget.
> ITS HARD
> 
> ...


I should probably look into that :/ I'm not really sure but I'll find out soon and get back to you on that


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

That is why I'm glad I moved out of the dorms.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

It's not really too much per say but you will be running into alot more difficulties than if you have 26w. You're going to be adding more co2 more ferts and trimming a whole lot more, that's provided you have enough flow to stave off the algae you're bound to get on a tank this size with so much light. 
I have 36w over 5 gallons and it's lovely and bright, I can grow absolutely anything but if I was going it again I'd go for 22W and have slower growth and less fert demand. I'd also have a more stable environ and would be less susceptible to algae.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

garuf said:


> It's not really too much per say but you will be running into alot more difficulties than if you have 26w. You're going to be adding more co2 more ferts and trimming a whole lot more, that's provided you have enough flow to stave off the algae you're bound to get on a tank this size with so much light.
> I have 36w over 5 gallons and it's lovely and bright, I can grow absolutely anything but if I was going it again I'd go for 22W and have slower growth and less fert demand. I'd also have a more stable environ and would be less susceptible to algae.


How high is the light from your water? I might switch to 2x13 with a moonlight in the middle


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Just over 6inches from lamp to waters surface. I don't use reflectors to try and lower the intensity.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are the final designs for the light fixture









You can see lots of open space now, but since wood does have thickness, everything will be a tighter fit once made. Leave comments and tips


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

looks good, but you might want to reverse one of the bulbs though. one end will get more light as is...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes it does look good. I agree with oldpunk78 on reversing one of the bulbs


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

see i was thinking that, but I thought the fan might get in the way, but i see there is enough space so I will

edit: alright so I was thinking of using birch plywood, is that a good choice? does anyone have any suggestions? Second, how thick should I buy it at? I can get it at 1/8" but I think that might warp it, so 1/4"? Or is there a place to get marine plywood?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> see i was thinking that, but I thought the fan might get in the way, but i see there is enough space so I will
> 
> edit: alright so I was thinking of using birch plywood, is that a good choice? does anyone have any suggestions? Second, how thick should I buy it at? I can get it at 1/8" but I think that might warp it, so 1/4"? Or is there a place to get marine plywood?


anyone?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Um, I would probably get quarter inch ply. 1/8 inch might be too hard to work with


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

As long as you use sufficient bracing you can happily use 3mm thick ply, 8 mm would be more than plenty for this application. The trick will to to ensure you seal it properly, go for at least 3 coats of yacht varnish.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, I will get the wood once I can make a trip to Home Depot

I also designed a stand, about the same dimensions as the drawer next to me, just taller. I did not make it 11x11x30 because I wanted to make it look more like it's on a table. 










All wood there is 2x4, then afterwards, will be 1/2" plywood covering all sides

Although, I might leave one side with like a hole in it, so people can see what's inside, because I don't think many non-aquarists realize how complex a simple little fish tank can be. Or maybe I might be the only one interested in seeing inside


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> Okay, I will get the wood once I can make a trip to Home Depot
> 
> I also designed a stand, about the same dimensions as the drawer next to me, just taller. I did not make it 11x11x30 because I wanted to make it look more like it's on a table.
> 
> ...


Hmm will that hold sideway forces? like random people bumping into it with their thighs? or what braces would I need to make


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> Hmm will that hold sideway forces? like random people bumping into it with their thighs? or what braces would I need to make


You could make it out of 1x4's and it would still be fine, not to mention easier to work with. The plywood will be enough bracing.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

That stand should be strong as all get out! I wouldn't worry about people bumping into that, especially once skinned in plywood. It would hold a 90 gallon (of course if it was longer)! You could just do a plywood box and it would be overbuilt.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

so if i switch everything to 1x4, that would still be more then enough?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> so if i switch everything to 1x4, that would still be more then enough?


With the plywood, yes. It would also be much easier to work with


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> With the plywood, yes. It would also be much easier to work with


what if i just use glue to put the plywood on, I don't really want to make any nail holes on the outside


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Glue is very strong. Should suffice - You could use nails on the edge and use some kind of trim piece to cover the nails, or just use small nails and fill with putty. 

Remember your tank is only 10 gallons- Total weight is going to be what, $140 lbs? Think about how cheaply made the stands in the LFS are! Using 1X4's will be very strong and then coating in plywood will keep everything rock solid.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Use panel pins they can be very easily hidden and they're going to help the glue stay in position while drying. 
Better safe than sorry. 
Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

remember plywood is going to have unfinished edges...


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

what do people usually do with the unfinished edges?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

If it were me I'd make a feature of them and polish them up, if not most modern band saws can and will cut at a 45degree. If you do this though remember to have the board with an additional double thickness. eg. if the board is 1/2" thick then you need to make sure the whole board is 1" wider than the size of your frame.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

You can also use a corner trim piece.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry I've been gone, I had exams. Nothing happened really so far, because I couldn't find time to go to Home Depot. I'll be going home Tuesday for Thanksgiving break though which then I can make my stand 

For the stand, I decided to ditch the idea with the 1x4, and just stick with only plywood or MDF. I also decided not to stain it, because finding a stain that will match my desk will be challenging. So I will be painting it a solid color, but then I faced another dilemma. I first thought of painting it black, as it will match many main structures of my room, including my mirror, mini fridge, and bed frame. But I then thought the tank might not look that well on a black surface, as the stand is better then the tank to give it a desk type effect. So then I thought of grey, ADA style, but then I realized nothing really matches the color, but it will still look sleek. So what do you guys think?

The stand will follow designs similar to this:
http://amania.110mb.com/Download/ada_stand.PDF


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola  I'm back home now in Ohio, I took 2 trips to Home depot over the past 2 days and a trip to savko to get some pvc fittings. I'm going to build the stand in the next day, seeing as I'm leaving sunday, I might or might not be able to paint it, we'll see. I haven't taken pictures of any of the stand parts but here is what I did so far








Savko gave great service, I recommend them to anyone who lives in the central Ohio region 








I'm following that one guys design on this forum on the CO2 reactor, I will drill a 3/16" hole at the top when I'm ready, to insert the pipe in. If you just got here, the person I ordered the tank from gave me the wrong bulkheads for the holes, so I had to reduce it









10' pipe from home depot cut into a 71" and the other whatever is left, i practiced on the other one before i finally bent it officially on the 71" one. The pipe bender was like $32 but will be returned 








done 
tomorrow I will be working on the stand so stay tuned


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

theres no done pic, just 2 same pics


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> Hola  I'm back home now in Ohio, I took 2 trips to Home depot over the past 2 days and a trip to savko to get some pvc fittings. I'm going to build the stand in the next day, seeing as I'm leaving sunday, I might or might not be able to paint it, we'll see. I haven't taken pictures of any of the stand parts but here is what I did so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there its fixed


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thats a nice bend!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Now what is that bent rod for?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Now what is that bent rod for?


I am ditching the idea of hanging the light fixture on my bed, so now I'm going to hang it on that, the stand will be standing next to the bed, I'll build a model after I finish this stand. 

The stand is made of 2 parts, first, a 11x23x29.5 frame made from 2x4's, then on top of that, will be a 17x24x30 made of 1/2" MDF, the reason there is a 6" space between the frame and the actual side is for extra support for the tank, as it will be right above the frame, also, it will provide space for the electrical from the semi circle on the sides of the ADA style tanks.


----------



## crudnugget (Feb 5, 2008)

If you do decide to skin the stand with MDF instead of plywood, you need to make sure not to get water on it. MDF is very susceptible to water damage compared to plywood. It's generally recommended to stay away from it if possible in the DIY stand threads.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ i think you're confusing mdf with partical board... mdf will be fine, as long as it's sealed well.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

all I got to say is...you are one rich college kid 

all I have is a standard 10 gal with a desk lamp. The plants alone are enough money


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

hamsterman said:


> all I got to say is...you are one rich college kid
> 
> all I have is a standard 10 gal with a desk lamp. The plants alone are enough money


Well I've always wanted a fish tank, I started looking into saltwater 2 years ago, but then recently i switched to freshwater and realized if I had a chance, this was it

I'm not really that rich, I am however sorta a perfectionist, which is why I get things done really slow, because I would think over something, but then correct myself, and so on. I am using all of the money I have right now on this which isn't really smart, but this is what I'm passionate about right now


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

After a day of stand making, here is what I have so far:









side









both sides, now I need to choose the best side to go on the side, the other side will go towards my desk and wont be seen









Goes on top of the stand, the hole is drilled for the inlet and outlets to go









My ghetto workspace  I'm in need of a workbench and a clamp 









tada









tada!  notice how the inside support is actually smaller then the actual stand, this is for space on the sides where the semi circles are, and for direct support of the tank



















I'm going to let it dry overnight, then sand it tomorrow morning, but I'm going back to Purdue in the morning so I'm going to have to paint it there


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

If people are confused on how the stand works, here it is:









Notice how the 2x4's give direct support under the tank

and this is also so the semi circles on the side are actually of use instead of for viewing pleasure









Here's how it looks with everything together


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

I just realized I probably can't paint it since it's getting really cold outside and I have finals in two weeks, so I will probably have to bring it back for christmas break and paint it then, but here are some pictures to keep you guys unbored 









stand in place









what is seen when walking inside









my *HOT* decorated door 

and a video of the sparkleball you saw in the 2nd picture


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

pretty cool


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

So I finally got everything together, and decided to finally do a water test and here's how it turned out :/

I thought it would turn out fine since my tank looks sturdy, so I didn't really worry about any water touching my unfinished MDF stand

As I fill the water, my friend realizes a leak 











hmm what now eh

I messaged the maker of the tank and he said when it left his workshop, it was fine, and i doubt nothing was damaged while it was shipped. Well since I waited so long for the water test, he isn't going to do anything about it :/ He told me to get some acrylic cement and just try that


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 31, 2004)

Is it leaking at the corner joint or from the bulkhead below the tank?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

SnyperP said:


> Is it leaking at the corner joint or from the bulkhead below the tank?


corner joint


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ouch! Yeah, give the cement a try


----------



## fishboy23 (Oct 24, 2007)

Judging by your "*HOT* decorated door" I am forced to conclude that you are ridiculously close to me, something like 2-4 floors below where I am writing this. I thought your desk looked like the earhart ones...correct me if I'm wrong. I'd love to see this setup in action...I'm curious about a few things. Overall, looks neat. 
And Dublin, OH? Being from South Bend, I believe that's Brady Quinn land, isn't it? Notre Dame football kinda consumes that town every fall...


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

fishboy23 said:


> Judging by your "*HOT* decorated door" I am forced to conclude that you are ridiculously close to me, something like 2-4 floors below where I am writing this. I thought your desk looked like the earhart ones...correct me if I'm wrong. I'd love to see this setup in action...I'm curious about a few things. Overall, looks neat.
> And Dublin, OH? Being from South Bend, I believe that's Brady Quinn land, isn't it? Notre Dame football kinda consumes that town every fall...


haha yeah, i am on the 5th floor 

Do you have a tank, if u do we could sometimes order plants together, to save on shipping costs

I did live in Dublin, OH, which is Brady Quinn land, but I didn't go to school there, I was on the border, so I went to Worthington Kilbourne


----------



## fishboy23 (Oct 24, 2007)

I was wrong--you're closer than I thought. Only one floor below me.
Yeah, I've got two tanks actually, a 2.5 and a 10. Both are pretty heavily planted, but with plenty of fish too. Also have a few shrimp and killifish in smaller containers. And I'm often ordering plants, always willing to cut down shipping costs


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

oh wow are you part of that group on the 6th floor thats lived in earhart for like 3 years?
I'm going to have to come visit sometime


----------



## fishboy23 (Oct 24, 2007)

No, I've just been here this year, but I know who a couple of those guys are. I was in Mccutcheon last year, upgraded  this year. McCutcheon was bad over winter break--they turned off all heat and power. I had to move all my fish stuff home...not sure what they do here yet, but I think they at least keep the heat going. 
Feel free to visit, I dont mind. I'm in 625, and here most of the time if I'm not in class.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

They make you turn off all electrical appliances over winter break, I asked them about their fish tank policy, and they said basically anything goes


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

for tanks that small, it may be worth it just to take 'em... You never know what sorts of shenanigans the maintenance staff may be up to (electrical work and the like), and i doubt they keep the temperature much above 55... On a slightly unrelated note, have either of you been over to Aquarium World in Lafayette (off Earl St.)?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Not yet but I'm sure to take a visit there once I get everything set up over break, I still gotta fix this tank  Once I fix that, everything will be ready. Oh, and paint the stand


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Sucks for the tank. When I built my light holder out of conduit I just bent it there. The guy working was like whatcha ya doing. I told him I wasa borrowing the bender as it was my only one. He then asked if I needed any help. Too bad on the tank. you should find a local glass shop and have them make the glass for you then silicone it all together.

Craig


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Sucks for the tank. When I built my light holder out of conduit I just bent it there. The guy working was like whatcha ya doing. I told him I wasa borrowing the bender as it was my only one. He then asked if I needed any help. Too bad on the tank. you should find a local glass shop and have them make the glass for you then silicone it all together.
> 
> Craig


yes but then I would have to pay like $50 more, thats including the 2 holes to let them drill, that's like trashing this tank and getting a new one


----------



## fishboy23 (Oct 24, 2007)

redfalconf35 said:


> On a slightly unrelated note, have either of you been over to Aquarium World in Lafayette (off Earl St.)?


I have, I was over there just last week for some fish food. It's a great little store. For it's relatively small size, fish are plentiful, pretty decently priced, and very healthy. There are 9 20L (I think) tanks that are used for plants behind the fish. The top middle tank has a nice little population of bluefin killies (from hitch-hiker eggs) in it. 
I took two different friends over there at the start of the school year and helped them get complete 5 gallon setups. The people that work there are friendly and knowledgeable, one guy actually goes here, and he was a fisheries major. 
It's definitely worth the trip if you get a chance. The #7 citybus loop heads out that way if you dont have a car. You may have to walk up from Kossuth (north on Earl), but it's a lot closer than walking from Purdue or downtown lafayette (which I have done).


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

I talked to my locals Plastics supplier, and they told me my best choice is called Testors Model Glue, which is like acrylic cement, just in smaller quantities, which is what I need, so I ordered it for around $3.50 including shipping. I'll give you guys a review once I get it and try it out


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Is it water safe for potable water usage? I know most use either weldon 14 or 16

Craig


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude that sucks about the leak  good luck with the glue. im looking forward to seeing this up and running!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Is it water safe for potable water usage? I know most use either weldon 14 or 16
> 
> Craig


The guy first recommended weld-on 16, which he said is really thick and almost liquid acrylic, but then he suggested since I only need to patch the tiny hole, to use Testors Model Glue, which he says is basically the same thing, just in a smaller tube


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

oh man sorry bout the leak, that really sucks but the stand looks great!!

you're lucky that your dorm has an open fish policy, my dorm makes us drain all the tanks and they turn off all the power so i have to take my fish back home.

and man, you totally made me laugh when you said you were using the pipe bender and returning it. i did the same thing with this 20 lb sledge hammer, used it once and returned it the same day. seriously, why would anyone need a 20 lb sledge hammer or a pipe bender on a regular basis?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> oh man sorry bout the leak, that really sucks but the stand looks great!!
> 
> you're lucky that your dorm has an open fish policy, my dorm makes us drain all the tanks and they turn off all the power so i have to take my fish back home.
> 
> and man, you totally made me laugh when you said you were using the pipe bender and returning it. i did the same thing with this 20 lb sledge hammer, used it once and returned it the same day. seriously, why would anyone need a 20 lb sledge hammer or a pipe bender on a regular basis?


Well we have to turn off all power during winter break also, its just they don't really care about the fish tank other then that. They just say to keep everything "reasonable"

Alright here's an update, I bought some manzanita wood from Badcopnofishtank. 



























More then enough wood 

There is this once piece thats very branchy, which I don't know what to do with it, here are some pictures:

































I was thinking to like cut it into pieces, then just attempt a moss tree or some sort like Filipe Oliverias.

I also got my testors plastic cement type deal which my local plastics company recommended, which again is like Weldon 16, just in a smaller tube.









I put it on the little tiny hole in my tank, and I'm going to let it set a day before I try another water test. I have a Chemistry Final tomorrow at 7pm, and I'll be done at 9, i'll do the test then.

I have been giving some thought on what livestock to put in the tank, and I somewhat decided on a Dwarf Puffer and Amano shrimp. I did some research and I found that about half the people had success in keeping Amano shrimp with Dwarf Puffers with success, the other, well, it got eaten. I didn't see anyone else say anything about other shrimp though. I decided if I let the Amano shrimp in the tank first, by 2 weeks, then adding the dwarf puffer, then I might have more success. At Chirstmas break, I will also bring back my sisters 2 gallon, which she doesn't use anymore. I will use it as a quarantine/snail/shrimp tank which I will keep as food and other reasons for the Dwarf Puffer. 

I also took out one of the 13watt's from my light fixture, so now theres a moonlight in the middle, with 2 13 watts on the sides, shown here:









My friend is still working on the light fixture, which I will then move to it once he's done, although he's having trouble finding some cheap or free sheet metal


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

dwarf puffer? man, you found another way to make me jealous. i've been doing a lot of research on them, they're great fish and they'll do great in your aquarium. how many are you thinking about? 

what up with chem test and monday? i just had mine today at 12. hope you do good in yours!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice light. Was that the 3x 13watt from Catalina?

Craig


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

That wood looks nice! I can't wait to see how this turns out. Hopefully your leak will be plugged with that model glue, that stuff is strong. Good luck on finals!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> dwarf puffer? man, you found another way to make me jealous. i've been doing a lot of research on them, they're great fish and they'll do great in your aquarium. how many are you thinking about?
> 
> what up with chem test and monday? i just had mine today at 12. hope you do good in yours!


I think only 1 is fine


Craigthor said:


> Nice light. Was that the 3x 13watt from Catalina?
> 
> Craig


It is


redfalconf35 said:


> That wood looks nice! I can't wait to see how this turns out. Hopefully your leak will be plugged with that model glue, that stuff is strong. Good luck on finals!


Thanks you too, I can't study at all, my study skills are below poor


----------



## fishboy23 (Oct 24, 2007)

You might be able to get away with a pair in there too. Perhaps make a small area for some java moss and see if they spawn for you.
And if you need snails...don't buy any...come upstairs :icon_wink I have some. Not sure how many, but I know there are some. 
I had chem today, have chem lab tomorrow, followed by 5 more this week. Be glad you're not in pre-vet . I'm so burned out on studying and it's only monday night...


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

fishboy23 said:


> You might be able to get away with a pair in there too. Perhaps make a small area for some java moss and see if they spawn for you.
> And if you need snails...don't buy any...come upstairs :icon_wink I have some. Not sure how many, but I know there are some.
> I had chem today, have chem lab tomorrow, followed by 5 more this week. Be glad you're not in pre-vet . I'm so burned out on studying and it's only monday night...


Haha alright, I barely started studying yet, it's like my body feels like it doesn't need to, yet I know I need to


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

For the manzanita, I would break off the lower branch, then break off the main branch above the broken one, If that makes any sense. It would probably be alot easier to arrange that way.


----------



## Snazzy (Sep 24, 2006)

Haagenize said:


> Both my Co2 and heater will be inline with the canister, with plans made by mcd19 and Snazzy respectfully.


WOW...i made those plans like 2 years ago i think :icon_roll moved on to reefs and saltwater, thinking about coming back to the peaceful zen of freshwater, im really diggin your 10x10; i come back and do some searches on nano planted tanks and yours pops up and i see my name lol, very very cool feeling

Do you have anything planed for when you move home for the summer or go on winter break? This is basicly the only thing holding me back from downsizing my 170g saltwater grow-out that i never see back at home to a nice planted nano for my dorm room


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Snazzy said:


> WOW...i made those plans like 2 years ago i think :icon_roll moved on to reefs and saltwater, thinking about coming back to the peaceful zen of freshwater, im really diggin your 10x10; i come back and do some searches on nano planted tanks and yours pops up and i see my name lol, very very cool feeling
> 
> Do you have anything planed for when you move home for the summer or go on winter break? This is basicly the only thing holding me back from downsizing my 170g saltwater grow-out that i never see back at home to a nice planted nano for my dorm room


I'm not adding any livestock till after Winter Break, and for the summer, I will bring it home

I did a water test today and the testors held up 

But, I did notice that I had to attach the piping a little more, so I took the water out again and now I'm putting everything securely


----------



## drink (Jul 11, 2008)

I cant belive how long this thread is with so little substance.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 31, 2004)

drink said:


> I cant belive how long this thread is with so little substance.


No substance? I really enjoy the detail that's in this journal. Is it slow to progress? Definitely, but you can't say theres nothing here to help people looking to setup tanks or just simple follow the process.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

man, you should have totally taken a pic of the water test. it would have been awesome to see it filled up.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> man, you should have totally taken a pic of the water test. it would have been awesome to see it filled up.


I was more worried on the minor leaks with the connections, sorry :/

Well its 6:50 am, my Calc 2 final is in an hour, my 30 minutes of studying last nice will suffice right? I mean why shouldn't I be ready.. Oh wait, because it's going to be impossible

The test will be done at 10, I'm going back to ohio at 12. I won't be bringing the tank back, but I'll be bringing mostly everything back, including the stand, as I'll paint it back home. Although I'm not sure if the freezing temperatures will effect it


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, that exam was probably the hardest thing I ever taken in my life. We were all in a big lecture hall, 5 different teachers, 5 different tests, same Math 173 (calc 2)

About an hour into the test, almost everyone started to leave except for my class. And everyone was just basically thinking if we sat here for 40 more minutes, then magically either these impossible questions will get easier, or our brains will get smarter. It was a 2 hour exam and there was only 8 problems, not like 8 problems with a) b) c), no, just 8 problems

Anyways, I'm back in Ohio, and I got bored so I decided to just make the Co2 generator, so here is the picture


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

haha. yeah. i stared at my chem exam for about 15 mins thinking. maybe if i stare hard enough i'll find a pattern and find the answers. yeah. that didn't work out very well. 

diy, nice. simple and effective.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice. What do you use to sketch on those images? I know it's some kind of touchscreen. Is it one of those thinkpads or w/e they are called?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Nice. What do you use to sketch on those images? I know it's some kind of touchscreen. Is it one of those thinkpads or w/e they are called?


I use a wacom bamboo, you can see it in my signature, its that square black thing on the right side of my computer. It is basically my mouse

When I get back, I'll use my sharpies and have some fun drawing on it 

Tomorrow I plan on possibly finding some short 3/4" pvc pipes to attach onto my intake and outake, to be able to increase the subtrate depth by half an inch

I'm not sure how I'm going to paint the stand though, because its going to be sub 0 celsius for the next week


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> sub 0 celsius


Clever
Thanks for the response


----------



## fishboy23 (Oct 24, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Clever
> Thanks for the response


Clever?...or nerdy? :red_mouth And what's Math 173? (as in, why not MA 166?)
What is in the smaller bottle of your CO2 system? And the small yellowish object in the line from the 2nd bottle on (diffuser?)?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

fishboy23 said:


> Clever?...or nerdy? :red_mouth And what's Math 173? (as in, why not MA 166?)
> What is in the smaller bottle of your CO2 system? And the small yellowish object in the line from the 2nd bottle on (diffuser?)?


I believe MA 166 is only in the Spring. Although 165 is also Calc 2, but 173 is considered the "honors" course. 

The smaller bottle is used for a seperator, for incase any yeast or sugar gets in the tube, it will go straight into the water in the smaller bottle, and then only co2 will be going into the tank. It can also be used as a bubble counter.

The yellowish object is the check valve which makes sure no water from the tank will get into the bottles, sorta like a one way sign.


----------



## SdJaCK&SaLLy (Dec 20, 2008)

I would like to add, stunning photos that you have provided us with. I really like it. You really have inspired me


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Second day home, I decided to go in the basement and dig out our old fish tank that my sister kept. Its a 4.5 gallon, just like my cube. It used to have a working light but it doesn't work now, so I removed the rim and did a water test to make sure it would hold. This tank will be like a secondary tank for extra clippings and such. But for the first month or so, i might try to grow some hc submerged. Remember I have that extra 13 watt CF that I can use :d




























It was surprising how powerful the pump was, as it was stock
Its designed so there was a pipe that went up, which landed on a filter, and then drizzled down to the tank, but I removed the whole top









RIP back in the basement 

Then, I realized we had this home theater system that broke a long time ago that we didn't use. Well everything worked but it can't read discs anymore, which after a little research, was common among this type. It is a Panasonic SA-HT75. So I decided that my old eMachines speakers can finally be put to rest and bring back some 5.1 speakers to my dorm, seeing as no one in my family uses this anymore.



















I'll need to buy a Y-adapter to connect it to my computer though, 2 RCA's to a 3.5mm stereo

I went to Ace, Andersons, and Home Depot today and none of them had it  But I called Radio Shack and they had some, so I'll pick them up tomorrow


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

That's actually quite a nice lil goldfish tank! First post from my new iPod touch


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> That's actually quite a nice lil goldfish tank! First post from my new iPod touch


Why a touch? 

Yeah I got my y-adapter today and the 2 front speakers are working along with the subwoofer, making it 2.1 instead of 5.1

I kinda realized that most music is stereo so i'm just going to go along with it. Unless anyone knows how to force the speakers to go 5.1? like have the surround R to be the same as front R and so on, and the center to just play both

Because right now, I just have the center, surround R and L disconnected, as it's of no use atm


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

drink said:


> I cant belive how long this thread is with so little substance.


Don't take this the wrong way -- but I too, would rather see a planted tank than stereo speakers.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way -- but I too, would rather see a planted tank than stereo speakers.


Sorry but I decided it would be better to start it right after Christmas break then to start it before hand, and then have to bring it back home for 3 weeks

I bought some rocks from evercl92 today, I got all these rocks for $5, its about 7 lbs worth








it doesn't look yellow at all =/ so here's a retake










must be the lights hmm

I like the patterns on it


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

something planted tank related!!  

nice rocks, good score for $5


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

Did you use the glue yet? Man this thread has me all in suspense... 

LMAO it's coming along slowly but surely though, I'm all, oooo pictures....

Makes me wish I could go to Purdue now haha, j.k


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Sarge said:


> Did you use the glue yet? Man this thread has me all in suspense...
> 
> LMAO it's coming along slowly but surely though, I'm all, oooo pictures....
> 
> Makes me wish I could go to Purdue now haha, j.k


Yeah the glue worked, the tank held up, but there were some minor leaks in the piping fittings so i had to fix those right away so I didn't have time for pictures


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way -- but I too, would rather see a planted tank than stereo speakers.


So, you didn't read the thread? This is my first post, and I just read all 13 pages.

And, Go Boilers! 

(class of 2001)


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Ready for an update?

I finished painting the tank yesterday when it was 65 degrees, so I will be uploading pictures to that later

But first, I went down the road to Ace, which is a hardware store, and bought 2 couplings, one 3/4" and another 1", which were 39 cents and 49 cents. Then I went home and cut them up with a saw, then sanded down the edges.









My workplace once it was finished










What may these 2 lovely rings be for you may ask? *Extensions! *
What kind of extensions? When I put in my bulkheads to my tank, I got around 1/4" of space for my sand bed, but after I add these two extensions, i get almost 3/4" which I think will be enough.


















Cheap and simple 

edit:








also the stand is finished, I have to attach the magnets for the door, but that isn't very exciting to watch


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow
the stand looks awesome


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> wow
> the stand looks awesome


thanks  it looks worse on the other side though, but that will face the end of the desk. I added the 4 cabinet magnets to keep the door in place, and I kept the light stand at Purdue, so I couldn't add that to the stand, but I drilled 6 holes for the 3 emt conduit straps that will go to keep it in place. And right now I'm trying to drill the leftover emt i still have at my house to see if it will hold


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm going back to Purdue in 3 days which I will start my tank. So before then, I thought how i was going to divide the sand from the Aquasoil, so I went to Lowe's and picked up some cheap plastic dividers, and then curved it into a circle. Here are some pictures:









Some tools used









Divider









All cut









All glued, with the testors glue again, with a little piece of divider cut for support. the piece I bought was enough to make a smaller one and a bigger one, just to see what would fit better.

So here's the smaller:

















And the bigger:

















I'm not really sure which one looks nicer yet, what do you guys think? inside if the circle will be aquasoil and the outside would be sand


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

looks cool
do you already have a layout of the tank planned?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Go for the bigger one. More planting space!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> looks cool
> do you already have a layout of the tank planned?


Umm there will be driftwood in the middle branching out, probably going above the waterline, also rocks overlapping the border, so I will have to cut part of the border out for the rocks to go in. Then I'm thinking of riccia tied to like oval or round pebbles and such along the sand, and possibly something else, to go along with it. The driftwood i will try to grow possibly anubias nanas or some moss. Although I do have this really branchy driftwood which I might try to make a miniature tree and see if I can make a moss tree just for fun.


clwatkins10 said:


> Go for the bigger one. More planting space!


mm but I don't really want this to be heavily planted, but I might, I'm trying to you won't be able to see the aquasoil though


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Back at purdue, here's a water test

























There are 2 slight leaks which I will fix, but besides that, I hear this slight buzzing sound from the eheim 2213 every 10 seconds or so, does anyone know what's wrong with that?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Finally! Water! lol. The eheim might have some air in it. Just give it a little jiggle and the air should come out.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks good. You like that you left yourself some work space around it.

Craig


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Finally! Water! lol. The eheim might have some air in it. Just give it a little jiggle and the air should come out.


That worked wonderfully. Now I'm trying to figure out why the heater isn't working, I tried plugging into another outlet, and I think it's on now but I'm not sure, the water temperature is rising though, which is good


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> That worked wonderfully. Now I'm trying to figure out why the heater isn't working, I tried plugging into another outlet, and I think it's on now but I'm not sure, the water temperature is rising though, which is good


Then it must be working, lol :hihi:


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Then it must be working, lol :hihi:


It just went back down to 72.4... hmm


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> It just went back down to 72.4... hmm


what is your heater set at?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> what is your heater set at?


79, I decided to take all the water out to fix the small leaks, then test the heaters in a bucket. I'm going to eat dinner soon so I didn't want any accidents while I eat. I also found another problem, for some reason, the pipe that goes into the CO2 reactor from the bottles is blocked. I'm not sure why, but I will also figure that out later


----------



## dmcentire (Nov 30, 2008)

*Your lighting fixture*

I am trying to make a similar light fixture like some of your original plans for three different lighting options, which are:

1. A single or dual LED lamp that uses a small heat sink and is 10 watts each. Now in the LED world that translates to 650 lumens, which is close to my 1000 lumens LCD projector.

2. A set of LED strips (8 of them) that have small surface mount LEDs on them. Together they are pretty bright and are the right color temp. for planted aquariums.

3. A cold-cathode tube light system (like what's in PCs) that is remarkably bright and uses very little electricity compared to the CF equiavalents. I am unsure if this light will work for planted aquariums.

Anyway, the design you have is just like ADA's Solar light series, and you should definitely take a look at them. Here's a link of those lights:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=9_38

Anyway, if you are able to figure out the best way to make these light cabinets I would love to hear what you figured out. I have read that I might be able to get a machine shop to bend a piece of steel, but I am not sure. I can't seem to find info on your light that you ended up using, but it looks like the Coralife Aqualight with the guts stripped out, is that right?

Any ideas on this would be great.

If you want to learn a little more about the LED option, I have a thread for one of my tanks that has the lighting on thread, it's on page 2.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/79548-ada-mini-s-tank-general-opinions.html

Thanks for your input,

Dennis


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

dmcentire said:


> I am trying to make a similar light fixture like some of your original plans for three different lighting options, which are:
> 
> 1. A single or dual LED lamp that uses a small heat sink and is 10 watts each. Now in the LED world that translates to 650 lumens, which is close to my 1000 lumens LCD projector.
> 
> ...


It's with a Catalina 3x13 watt with the middle one taken out

Anyways, the tank is now up and running, I was going to take pictures but for some reason the camera stopped working, so I will try to fix it


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

theres a 3x13 catalina??? donde esta?!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

chris127 said:


> theres a 3x13 catalina??? donde esta?!


Yeah there was, in the specials section, but now it's gone :/


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha of course... so does up and running mean planted?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

chris127 said:


> haha of course... so does up and running mean planted?


I kinda over estimated how big the tank is, so with that very branchy branch I had, I cut it into pieces and are just playing around with making a christmas moss tree, right now there is christmas moss on the tree and riccia floating with some tied on the floor. I'm still deciding what to do with the rest though. The ammonia is at 1 ppm right now so I'm waiting for it to cycle before I add anything.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nice, i hope to see pics soon!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, I finally got the camera working at least for now, here are some pictures, sorry for the quality. I also have some green water right now due to the ammonia and am waiting for it to cycle. Now here is a picture of what I initially wanted, but I decided to give up and took all the sand out. As I said before, I also underestimated how small the tank is so I decided to play around with the branches and made a small moss tree










Now there are a lot of pictures so there is the warning 




































































































What I also kind of realized was that the moss was turning brown and the riccia turning yellowish, is that because there isn't enough light? or what

Also if you look at the pictures, there is extra riccia floating right now because I don't know where to put it. I plan to buy blyxa japonica and put it around the strainer to try to hide it


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah blyxa around the strainer would look awesome!

wow, the tank looks great! you have A LOT of patience 
when are you gonna change your sig?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> yeah blyxa around the strainer would look awesome!
> 
> wow, the tank looks great! you have A LOT of patience
> when are you gonna change your sig?


BAH I really do have homework to do but I'll do it now. My procrastination always amazes me


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the tank looks great, its just the intake that bugs me. you need to do something about it IMO.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> the tank looks great, its just the intake that bugs me. you need to do something about it IMO.


I was thinking of putting blyxa japonica around it and possibly like super glue anubias right on top of it


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

So I tried to take some pictures with the moonlight, it looks much better in person then in pictures


----------



## marlihen (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for this thread, I liked reading thru and seeing the progress. Glad you finally have some water/plants/etc. in there! And I must say, your first post with all the pics of other tanks made me think long and hard about how I will set up again, when I move.

Anyway, great post. 

Hey Fishboi, don't you think you should be studying something?? Hee... See ya in Purgatory.

Smiles, marli


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

moonlights are awesome. if you set the exposure for like 10 seconds it looks amazing. my neons were swimming back and forth so theres streaks of iridescent blue throughout the tank.

oh and darn you for getting the last bit of blyxa and downoi from the S&S, ive been waiting for downoi forever but not that many people ahve it. when you're overrunning in it would you mind hooking a fellow up


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> moonlights are awesome. if you set the exposure for like 10 seconds it looks amazing. my neons were swimming back and forth so theres streaks of iridescent blue throughout the tank.
> 
> oh and darn you for getting the last bit of blyxa and downoi from the S&S, ive been waiting for downoi forever but not that many people ahve it. when you're overrunning in it would you mind hooking a fellow up


I'll try that, the guy before me wanted all the downoi, but I'm trying to squeeze one by


----------



## fishboy23 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice looking tank with all the stuff up and running! I like the tree, that'll be awesome when it fills out.
If you need some filter crap from an established tank, pm me and I can get you some...make that nitrogen cycle really get going.

And "M"arli (yeah, I'm having trouble too) I was in the computer lab for over 2 hours doing this stupid lab...haagen...if you're in civil engineering, I hope you dont have to take FNR 210...it sucks (especially when the computers completely fail you for 2 weeks).


----------



## marlihen (Oct 19, 2007)

fishboy23 said:


> Nice looking tank with all the stuff up and running! I like the tree, that'll be awesome when it fills out.
> If you need some filter crap from an established tank, pm me and I can get you some...make that nitrogen cycle really get going.
> 
> And "M"arli (yeah, I'm having trouble too) I was in the computer lab for over 2 hours doing this stupid lab...haagen...if you're in civil engineering, I hope you dont have to take FNR 210...it sucks (especially when the computers completely fail you for 2 weeks).


 Don't worry about the 'm' 'M' thing, I'm not. As for the lab, that explains why we didn't see you last night. Hope things got better. You were missed.

Smiles, marli


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, there's a lot of us Purdue weenies on this forum!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

yes, lot's of weenies! fishboy23 visited my room today and it was a nice visit. It was fun talking to him and I visited his tanks, which covered almost all of his desk


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Ahaha, I graduated from Purdue!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Good to see that your tank is now at least holding some water and plants!

The moss will come back in a week or so don't worry about it.

-Andrew


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

It's been a while but my camera doesn't work anymore, so I finally borrowed a friends and took some quick pictures


















2 different white balances


















and a quick attempt at macro with her camera


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice moss tree!
Needs to fill in more.
Anyways, you're safe from a spanking... for now ;p


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The tank is looking better


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> It's been a while but my camera doesn't work anymore, so I finally borrowed a friends and took some quick pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...











a quick photoshop


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

VERY nice tank!!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

looks awesome, hows everything growing in?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Everything is growing fine, I don't have a camera right now so I have to borrow other peoples, but over spring break, I brought some dwarf pufferfish here are some pics:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

man, im super jealous now!
those puffers look so cool. how are they doing with the tetras and everybody else? i love their eyes, they're awesome


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

I had to transfer the tetras and the SAE to a friend with a 10 gallon


----------



## jakeroberts (Sep 24, 2007)

Just read through you whole thread, And the tank looks awsome. Good job


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow....... 6 pages and were getting their (yeh i changed mine to like 40 posts a page for this one )

looks realy good.... i might try make a light thing like that soon for a project for a levels 

looking good


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

nicely done!!!


----------



## quicktap (Apr 6, 2008)

Beautiful tank... it's inspired me to try a tree in my own.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice tank... I have enjoied this journal.....Keep up the good work!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty cool. Do you have an fts?


----------



## Wet Pet (Mar 12, 2009)

I just read every page you have put lots of thought into this tank. What happened to the amanos ? are you still going to put some in ?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Pretty cool. Do you have an fts?


No sorry, I don't have a camera anymore, I have to borrow one again


Wet Pet said:


> I just read every page you have put lots of thought into this tank. What happened to the amanos ? are you still going to put some in ?


There is one amano left, and it's about 2.5" long, it's pretty big, and it's got quite a personality


joshua_pope2001 said:


> Nice tank... I have enjoied this journal.....Keep up the good work!


Thanks


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow this tank is gorgeous! and I LOVE those puffer pics! Those are the cutest little things!


----------

